

Microsoft Announces Kinect SDK: Why This is the Future of Windows - Osiris
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/microsoft_kinect_sdk_future_of_windows.php

======
melling
Only runs on Windows 7. This might solve Microsoft's problem with people not
upgrading from XP.

